# ο προϊστάμενος / το αφεντικό



## BrendaP

Do "ο προϊστάμενος" and "το αφεντικό" both mean "boss", and are they interchangeable? What would be the feminine versions?  Αφεντικό is neuter?


----------



## Αγγελος

αφεντικό means "boss" and is indeed neuter. The masculine form is αφέντης, and means "master"; it is only used in relation to slaves or domestic animals. There is a feminine αφέντρα, but it isn't used much. A domestic servant would normally say "ο κύριος / η κυρία" to refer to his/her master/mistress.

προϊστάμενος/προϊσταμένη means "hierarchical superior". It is a word that would be used by a civil servant for his head of unit. In a department store, the person in charge of a particular department would be the προϊστάμενος of the salespersons; the owner  would be their αφεντικό.

αφεντικό is colloquial; a more formal equivalent is εργοδότης, employer.

προϊσταμένη is also a nursing rank, intermediate between αδελφή and επιβλέπουσα.


----------



## BrendaP

It looks like αφεντικό is what I'm looking for.  If we're sitting around the kafenion and someone says "Let's do this...instead of that..." I could reply "Εντάξει...είσαι το αφεντικό."  And that form would be used for both a man or a woman?


----------



## shawnee

I am indebted to Αγγελος for his most comprehensive answer to this interesting question. However, with regard the example you have cited Brenda, I'm inclined to favour προϊστάμενος of the two alternatives. In the context of the kafeneio and any shop for that matter it is customary to colloquially refer to the owner as αφεντικό, and your intended use of the word here might get a little confused though not entirely misunderstood. As an alternative, and by no means the only one, I would suggest something like, «εντάξει σου παραχωρώ την εξουσία ......»


----------



## BrendaP

Oh...I'm sorry, I wasn't clear...I wasn't referring to the actual boss...just a group of friends, perhaps, in any location, when one refers to another facetiously as "the boss" and defers to his/her judgment.


----------



## Αγγελος

αφεντικό, definitely -- or perhaps αρχηγέ.
"εντάξει, κύριε προϊστάμενε" would border on sarcasm -- it would be in the same league as "μάλιστα. στρατηγέ μου"


----------



## BrendaP

Thanks so much for your help, Αγγελος.  Also good to know a sarcastic alternative in case there's ever a need for it And, thank you Shawnee for your input.


----------



## shawnee

Αγγελος said:


> αφεντικό, definitely -- or perhaps αρχηγέ.
> "εντάξει, κύριε προϊστάμενε" would border on sarcasm -- it would be in the same league as "μάλιστα. στρατηγέ μου"



My understanding was that a degree of "bordering on darcasm" or at least friendly jocularity was what was being sought here. I'm also not convinced of the 'definite' appropriateness of 'αφεντικό' here for reasons given. My understanding of Brenda's example was that she was indeed  looking for something in the neighbourhood of, "μάλιστα. στρατηγέ μου".


----------



## Perseas

BrendaP said:


> It looks like αφεντικό is what I'm looking for.  If we're sitting around the kafenion and someone says "Let's do this...instead of that..." I could reply "Εντάξει...είσαι το αφεντικό."  And that form would be used for both a man or a woman?



 "Εντάξει...είσαι το αφεντικό." is fine *in such a context*. It can be used for both genders, or you can say "αφεντικίνα" when addressing a woman. Personally, I don't find a problem with using "προϊστάμενος" (or "προϊσταμένη")  as well.


----------



## BrendaP

Thanks for your input, Perseas.


----------



## shawnee

I also thank Perseas and Αγγελος for helping me fine tune my own undestanding of the term in context. The question was made all the more interesting because of the intended humourous usage. Much of what is most appropriate here has to do with the non verbal delivery. I'm confident that any of the terms dicussed can serve the purpose with the right intonation.


----------



## klitosp

"Εντάξει... (ο,τι πεις)...  εσυ 'σαι   το αφεντικό / ο αρχηγός." 

"ΟΚ... ο,τι πεις... εσυ 'σαι   το αφεντικό / ο αρχηγός."   

αρχηγός = cheef


----------



## BrendaP

Thanks for your input, klitosp


----------

